# Transalp Einsteigertour Garmisch-Etschtal-Gardasee



## mullerdimw (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

will im Sommer diese Tour die ich im Internet gefunden habe unter www.ulpbike.de gefunden habe als Einstieg fahren.

Die Tour startet in Garmisch und führt dann über den Fernpass. Der beschriebene Weg geht über den Höhen u. Lärchenweg am Weissensee vorbei über den Fernpass.

Ist jemand diese Route schon mal gefahren ?
Habe gelesen dass die Strecke paralell zur Bundesstraße über den Fernpass überhaupt nicht gut zu fahren wäre.


----------



## chaot (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

was du meinst ist der (restaurierte) Römerweg.
In Teilen kann man noch die 2000 Jahre alten Wagenspuren der Karren sehen

Ich bin die Route mehrmals gefahren.
Der Weg ist überwiegend ein breiter Schotterweg, der gut zu fahren ist. Teilweise kurze, steile Rampen. Nach überqueren der Bundesstrasse wird`s sowohl interessanter als auch ein bischen schwieriger. Zum Teil kommen sehr steile, grobschottrige (kurze) Abschnitte. Da kann man aber runterschieben.
Alles in allem hast du eigentlich keine leichtere Alternative wenn du von Ehrwald aus über den Fernpass willst (ausser der Bundesstrasse, aber die ist bei dem Wahnsinnsverkehr keine Alternative)


Bilder vom Römerweg kannst du hier   und hier sehen. Einfach  die kleinen Bilder anklicken


Gruß

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mullerdimw (17. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Das hört sich ja nicht so schlimm an. Ich denke auch für einen Transalp-Einsteiger machbar.

Wie lange schätzt Du braucht man für die Strecke Garmisch bis nach Imst ?

Seid Ihr bei Euren Touren eigentlich mit GPS unterwegs ? Würdest Du das für diese, meine erste Tour empfehlen und gibt es eine Geräteempfehlung aufgrund Deiner Tour-Erfahrung ?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## chaot (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Wir sind damals in 2 Gruppen von Grainau aus gestartet (Grainau deshalb, weil der Onkel meiner Frau da wohnt).
Anhand der Exif-Daten der gemachten Bilder kann ich folgende Info geben:
Start in Grainau:                8:57 Uhr
Rast am Ortsende Ehrwald:  9:55 Uhr
Weissensee:                    11:01 Uhr
Fahrspuren der Römer-wagen:12:20 Uhr
Nassereith:                      13:55 Uhr
Rast in Landeck:                14:45 Uhr

Wenn du von Partenkirchen aus startest, dann kommen vielleicht nochmal 30 Minuten dazu, je nachdem, wo du losfährst.
Wir sind damals gemütlich und langsam gefahren, ohne jeglichen Stress
Ich habe kein GPS, ich fahre ausschließlich nach Karten
Als Kartenmaterial hatte ich für den kompletten österreichischen Teil der damaligen Transalp ausgedruckte Karten der AMAP 3D dabei

Eine Beschreibung der Tour findest du hier

Eine Erklärung, was AMAP bedeutet findest hier

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## dede (17. Mai 2007)

Also die Tour ist absolut einsteigergeeignet ! Werde eine sehr ähnliche Route mit meiner Freundin Anfang September angehen, die bislang ganze 3x auf dem MTBike gesessen ist (ok, sie ist fit, aber keineswegs erfahren !). Je nachdem wie du dich im Laufe der Tour fühlst lassen sich da noch ein paar schönere (ebenso kaum anspruchvollere) Varianten zum Ende hin einbauen (z.B. ab Trento nicht den sich ewig ziehenden und dauernd mit Gegenwind "belasteten" Etschradweg nehmen sondern übers Valle dei Laghi/Mt. Bondone, Castello Toblino und die Marocche/Sarcatal zum Lago kurbeln). Eine "Offroadalternative" bietet sich auch zur Norbertshöhe hinauf an (ab Sclamischot in der Schweiz eine alte Militärstraße bis direkt an die Grenze und dort leicht abwärts zur Paßhöhe fahren). Etwas sportlicher wäre dann schon eine Verbindung von Kaltern übers Graunerjoch ins Nonstal und über Andalo/Molveno/Sarcatal zum Lago. Kannst du aber im Zweifelsfall immer noch vor Ort je nach Bedingungen, den bis dahin gemachten Erfahrungen und deinem persönlichem Gusto (Kondition, Lust/Motivation) variieren....
GPS brauchst du für die Standardstrecke ganz bestimmt keines, es langen dir in diesem Fall sogar die 50'er Kompaßkarten sowie ein Roadbook (z.B. aus de mBuch Traumtouren-Transalp oder auch von diversen Streckenbeschreibungen einiger Forumteilnehmer).....
Garmisch-Imst dürften bei einem gemächlichen Tourentempo so etwa 3 1/2-4 Std reine Fahrzeit sein (+ Pausen/Fotostopps etc.)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2007)

dede schrieb:


> Eine "Offroadalternative" bietet sich auch zur Norbertshöhe hinauf an (ab Sclamischot in der Schweiz eine alte Militärstraße bis direkt an die Grenze und dort leicht abwärts zur Paßhöhe fahren).



Oh ja, die Umfahrung der blöden Straße ist unbedingt empfehlenswert!!! Die würde ich ja nie wieder fahren, das ist superlangweilig und hinterher tut einem nur der Hintern weh. Lieber bißl plagen und dafür mehr Fahrspaß!

@ dede: Bist dann heuer auch schon 3x auf dem Bike gesessen? Das wird doch nicht noch in Training für die TAC ausarten!


----------



## mullerdimw (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo dede,

wie genau heißt denn das von Dir genannte Buch Traumtouren-Transalp mit der von mir geplanten Route gibt es wo ? bzw. wie ist der Buchtitel genau ?

Danke für Info

Gruß Dieter


----------



## dede (18. Mai 2007)

@ Heni: Nein, keine Angst, Training für die TAC wird's wie jedes Jahr keines geben, war aber tatsächlich heuer schon 1x aufm Bike (allerdings nur ein bißchen Biergartenradeln mit meiner Süßen ))) Es besteht also Hoffnung, daß ich vor dem Rennen nochmal nen Sattel unterm Hintern haben werde.....

@ Dieter: das Buch nennt sich Traumtouren Transalp, ist vom Uli Stanciu und in jeder Buchhalndlung respektive Amazon und Konsorten erwerblich. Dürfte dir sehr hilfreiche Dienste erweisen, v.a. die beiligende interaktive CD-Rom, mit der du die Tour perfekt planen kannst. Die von mir beschriebenen Varianten sind leider nur teilweise drin, da der Uli keine Zeit mehr hatte alle meine Vorschläge entsprechend einzuarbeiten, solltest du Interesse dran finden kannst du aber gerne nachfragen !


----------



## mullerdimw (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo, auf der oben genannten Internet-Site www.ulpbike.de betragen die Gesamt-Höhenmeter nur 3.400 im Buch Traumtouren Transalp (Tour 12 Via Claudia Augusta -leicht-) rd. 4.100 hm. Kennt jemand den Unterschied ? Ich glaube es geht um die Strecke zw. Nauders u. Meran. lt. Tour www.ulpbike.de 450 hm (entlang der Etsch) lt. Roadbook auf der CD zum Buch etwas über 900 hm. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Transalp und überlege ob ich nicht besser die Strecke mit den geringeren hm wählen sollte.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## dede (21. Mai 2007)

Kenn die Ulp-Strecke jetzt nicht genau, aber ich denke das hängt damit zusammen, daß du auch auf dem Radweg den ein oder anderen Hm zu fahren hast, den Ulp evtl. so nicht berücksichtigt. Ulis Aufzeichnungen sind mit einem extrem sensiblen Höhenmesser aus dem Fallschirmspringerbereich aufgezeichnet, reagieren also schon auf die geringsten Höhen-/Druckunterschiede (2-3m sind sofrot adiert !) => Uli zählt jeden kleinen Buckel/Bahnschwelle etc., den du einfach so überrollst mit und "seine" Hm sind tendentiell so um 3-5% überzogen, kann sein, daß Ulp sie "understatet", wenn sie bsp.-weise für den Etschatlradweg ausschließlich abschüssiges respektive ebenes Gelände unterstellen => in Summe wird sich da kaum was nehmen bzw. wird nicht entscheidend sein bei dieser Routenführung (entweder du schaffst es so lange im Sattel zu sitzen, oder nicht - unabhängig von ein paar Hm mehr oder weniger !!!)


----------



## jonk0815 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

das liest sich ja alles sehr schön, ich würd ja auch gern mal 'ne Transalp angehen, Konditionell müsst das auch sicher klappen, aber mit meiner Höhenangst ist das so ne Sache.
Wie ist's denn mit dieser Strecke, sind da Abschnitte bei, wo's schmale Wege an steileren Abgünden lang geht?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. Oktober 2007)

ich kenne nur die erste etappe dieser strecke. ausgesetzt ist da ein kleiner teil des alten römerwegs kurz vorm schloss fernsteinsee - teilweise allerdings mit geländer gesichert. der weg ist aber wirklich nicht schlimm und auch nicht soooo supereng. und: zur not ließe sich die passage auch schieben, denn so lang ist sie auch nicht.


----------

